# Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen



## Shibi (19. September 2008)

*Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

Mal was ganz blödes. Mein Vater hat sich vor nem halebn Jahr oder so eine FritzBox zugelegt. Nun wollte ich etwas umstellen aber er hat das Passwort vergessen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Passwort irgendwie zu resetten oder muss ich die komplette FritzBox resetten? Würde das gerne vermeiden, da ich noch weiss, was das für eine Arbeit war den Wlan-Repeater zum laufen zu bekommen.

Edit: Wass es genau für eine Fritzbox ist weiss ich nicht auswendig, ich werde es Morgen nachschauen. 
Ist ne rote, soviel weiss ich auswendig 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## jetztaber (19. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

Ist egal, welche das ist. Wenn das Passwort weg ist, bleibt nur noch der komplette Reset und damit die Werkseinstellungen.


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

Da hilft nur ein kompletter Reset. Spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

Am besten das Ding reseten. Hoffentlich hast du deine Provierdaten noch ^^


----------



## HeX (19. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

hoffe du hast eine phone variante... hab eine ohne phone und wüsst jetzt nicht wie ich das pw zurücksetzten sollte, da es keinen knopf zum zurück setzten gibt (zumindest bei meiner), bei der phone braucht man nur einen gewissen code ins telefon einzugeben.


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

Evtl. ist das ja kein Knopf sondern etwas wo man mit ner Büroklammer rein muss. Solche Geräte nicht zurücksetzen zu können währe ja schon töricht.


----------



## HeX (20. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

hab nochmal geschaut und es gibt bei meiner fritzbox sl wlan wirklich keinen knopf... aber nen kleinen trick:

Die Box hat eine fest LAN-IP-Adresse 192.168.178.254.
Also die Box per LAN-Kabel verbinden und folgende Vorgehensweise:
1. Netzwerkumgebung, IP-Adresse der LAN-Verbindung (nicht WLAN), Eigenschaften. Hier eine feste IP-Adresse aus 192.168.178.x eintragen, beispielsweise 192.168.178.10, die automatische Mask 255.255.255.0 einfach überspringen
2. Als Gateway 192.168.178.254 eintragen
3. AVM-Box ausschalten und wieder einschalten
4. Internet-Browser öffnen
5. eingeben: http://192.168.178.254
6. Auf "... klicken Sie hier" klicken
7. Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen


----------



## jetztaber (20. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

Da gibts auch noch was schönes: Workshop: Rettung für die Fritz!Box - PC-WELT

Wichtig: Netzwerkkabel anschließen.


----------



## gdfan (20. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

du kannst einfach auf fritz.box und dann passwort vergssen und dann rsetet sie sich automatisch und du bauchst keine büroklammer


----------



## Shibi (20. September 2008)

*AW: Passwort für FritzBox! vergessen*

Naja ok, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig. 
Immerhin ist morgen Sonntag, da hab ich bisschen Zeit das alles zu machen.

mfg, Shibi


----------

